# Glide with 2015 Merc 25



## Hunter Smith (Feb 23, 2016)

ZisMe said:


> Hey guys- could anybody point me towards a specific general purpose prop for this setup? Its a new-to-me, light, no-liner, no trolling motor East Cape Glide. Current prop is wrecked and has no markings to indicate brand, size/pitch/etc.
> thanks for the help!


That prop is a quicksilver prop. I tried several different props on the glide when I had it and that one that’s on it performs the best.. I can’t remember what pitch and size it was but I can try to find out.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Have you tried taking it off? May be stamped or cast into the front of the hub face.


----------

